# rim markings



## sixtysix (Jul 2, 2010)

I have a set of 14x6 rally two wheels. There are markings by the valve stem hole (m5 8 hn) on the side of the rim (932 JK ) canada. does any body know what these markings mean?


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

Pontiac Wheel Applications
JK code for cars/years

14x6 Rally II 4.75" HL JA JK JT KT KU 525708 
67 Firebird w/ Disc Brakes Pontiac Rally II wheel 
70 Firebird 
76 Firebird 
69 Grand Prix 
73-74 Le Mans 
77-79 Phoenix 
67 Tempest 
68 Tempest w/ Disc Brakes 
69-72 Tempest 
71-77 Ventura II ('75, code HN; '76, HU)


----------



## sixtysix (Jul 2, 2010)

thank you


----------



## gtofever (Apr 3, 2015)

*Corrected decoding*

The two letter code inside the rim, hidden by the tire (in your case JK; the other common one is JJ) is NOT the wheel code, but the SAE bead shape code.... ignore those. No clue what the 932 means.

The markings by the valve stem hole are the important ones (M5 8 HN).
The two-letter Wheel Code IDs the wheel & matches Pontiac Parts Books.
HN is the RallyII used on 1971-75 Venturas (including the 74 GTO). 
The other codes are Manufacturer and Date codes, which were relocated from inside the rim starting mid-1968.
Mfg Code consists of a letter followed by a number. Your M is for Motor Wheel Corporation (a Goodyear subsidiary).
- if your 5 is right beside the M, it's part of the Mfg Code (Line# maybe?)
- if your 5 is underneath or separated from the M, it's for the Year 1975.
The 8 is either Day of Month or Month (August)...you're missing 1-2 digits 

Your wheels may be part number 525708


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

pjw1967 said:


> Pontiac Wheel Applications
> JK code for cars/years
> 
> 14x6 Rally II 4.75" HL JA JK JT KT KU 525708
> ...


*The ID codes listed on the Pontiac Server website is loaded with errors and exclusions* That loose "list" was compiled from the use of later dated Pontiac master parts books & NOT from actually putting a true list together through decades of documenting original cars.

HNs were introduced for use on '73 model Pontiacs where a 14x6 rally II could be optioned. The HN coded 14x6 rally II continued to be used for 74 models & in matched sets is occasionally sought out for use on '74 Ventura based GTO. As an original coded rallyII they are not near as desirable as most earlier coded 14x6 rally II wheels, so most HNs are usually very affordable. From pulling several out from my wheel stacks, there are two different style date coding stampings on HN's. One style, to the LH of the valve stem, there is a large T stamped, followed by 2 numbers, then a number (day of the month) stamped to RH of valve stem, along with a large font HN. The other style stamping is what you have sixtysix. To the left of the 5 there should be a small M followed by a 1 or 2. Underneath the M and small number, there will either be no small stamped number, or a 3 or 4. If a 3, then May 8, 1973 assembly. If a 4, then May 8, 1974. if no small number stamped under he small M, then will need to examine inside of the wheel for the year stamping.


----------

